# question sur shazam



## Mecyr (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour

j'aimerai savoir si on peut utiliser shazam sur un ipod touch sans connexion wifi. Autrement dit, peut on enregistrer une musique si on est dans un endroit sans wifi et la faire identifier plus tard lorsque l'on a un accès ?

merci pour vos réponses...


----------



## Sly54 (11 Octobre 2010)

Tu enregistres la musique avec le dictaphone; puis quand tu as la connection, tu demandes à Shazam; je pense que ça va marcher (mais je n'a pas testé)


----------



## Mecyr (11 Octobre 2010)

OK à voir

ça veut donc dire que shazam n'a pas cette fonctionnalité ? C'est dommage...


----------

